# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Cybercrime  rreziku i krimit kompjuterik

## Davius

_Asete të paprekëshme, të paraqitura në formate të dhënash, si depozitat e parave, apo orët e punës, janë shënjestrat më të kërkuara për mashtrimet kompiuterike. Bizneset moderne po transferojnë dhënien kesh të parave me depozitat e transaktuara nëpërmjet sistemeve kompiuterike, duke krijuar një terren të përshtatshëm për mashtrimet kompiuterike. Komuniteti i krimit të organizuar ka në shënjestër të tij informacionet mbi kartat e kreditit, ashtu si dhe informacione personale financiare të klientëve._

*Dritëro Braho*

Zhvillimi, rritja dhe përdorimi i teknologjive të komunikimit dhe informacionit, (TKI) është shoqëruar gjithmonë me një rritje të ndjeshme të aktiviteteve kriminale. Interneti gjithnjë e më shumë po përdoret si mjet në duart e krimit të organizuar dhe terrorizmit. Krimi kompiuterik tashmë është një formë e dukshme e krimit ndërkombëtar, influencuar nga një evolucion botëror i TKI-ve. 

Në dallim nga krimet e tjera të njohura, krimet kompiuterike dallojnë pasi ato janë të lehta për tu mësuar se si të përdoren, kërkojnë fare pak burime por nga veprimi i të cilave shkaktohen dëme të rënda dhe të mëdha, mund të kryhen në një juridiksion të caktuar pa qënë aty fizikisht, dhe ajo që është me e spikatur, shpesh, paligjshmëria e tyre është jo dhe aq e kuptueshme. 
Nën këtë këndvështrim, format e reja në fushën e krimit kompiuterik janë një sfidë e vazhdueshme ndaj ligjvënëseve, agjensive të zbatimit të ligjit dhe organizmave ndërkombëtarë. Janë të nevojshëm instrumente mbi barrierat shtetërore, si dhe të instrumente të brendëshëm, të cilat të mbikqyrin TKI nga rreziku i aktiviteteve kriminale.

----------


## Davius

*Lindja e Krimit në hapsirën kompiuterike.* 

Termi “Hapsira kompiuterike” - cybercpace, së shumti nënkupton marrëdhënien ndërmjet një dukurie të shprehur ( online – linjë e çastit) dhe vendndodhjes fizike. Krijimi i rrjeteve kompiuterike botërore po zbeh lidhjet ndërmjet vendndodhjeve gjeografike, duke vështirësuar në rritje, ndikimin e mekanizmave të kontrollit qeveritar dhe ndërkombëtar, masat rregullatore në raportet lokale dhe ato ndërkombëtare.
Të ndodhur para këtyre problemeve, shumë vende orvaten të caktojnë kufijtë e tyre përmes mekanizmave filtrues dhe ndertimit të pengesave elektronike. Vende të të tjerë kanë  shpallur, me të shpejtë, të drejtën për të rregulluar të gjitha rrugët e komunikimit online, sa një gjë e tillë mund të duket si një impakt kundër qytetarëve. Aktualisht, në Shqipëri, ka një mungesë serioze të kornizës ligjore mbi këto lloj krimesh.

----------


## Davius

*Kuptimi i  konceptit të Cybercrime – krimit kompiuterik.* 

Përgjithsisht, kompiuterat në krime mund të shërbejnë si objekte, subjekte, dhe mjete.
Janë objekte të krimeve kur ato sabotohen ose vidhen. Në shumë raste, kompiuterat janë goditur, djegur, janë nxjerrë jashtë përdorimit me instrumente të caktuar. Dëmet, në kësi raste, mund të jenë ndërkombëtare dhe të rënda, si psh dëmtimi i qëllimshëm i një infrastrukture financiare ose, padashur, si në rastin e një çifti  në një marrëdhënie seksuale, ulur mbi kompiuter duke shkatërruar informacionin që ndodhet në të, ose e duke e bërë atë të padisponueshëm. 
Janë në rolin e subjekteve kur ato janë mjediset në të cilat zbatimet teknologjike kryejnë krime. Në këtë kategori përfshihen psh., sulmet me viruse kompiuterike. Kur ndodhin krime kompiuterike, kompiuterat mund të jenë dhe subjekt i sulmeve. 
Roli i tretë i kompiuterave në krime është përdorimi i tyre si mjet për të prodhuar informacion të rremë apo që planifikojnë dhe kontrollojnë krime të cilat mund të kryhen në një ardhme. 
Sipas disa përcaktimeve ndërkombëtare, termi krim kompiuterik, është i ndarë në dy kategori  :
a. në një kuptim të ngushtë, me krim kompiuterik do të kuptohet çdo sjellje e kryer nëpërmjet veprimeve elektronike të cilat drejtohen ndaj sigurisë së sistemeve kompiuterike dhe të dhënave të përpunuara prej tyre; 
b. në një kuptim më të gjërë, me krim kompiuterik do të kuptohet çdo sjellje e paligjëshme e kryer nga mënyra apo nëpërmjet një kompiuteri apo system kompiuterik, përfshirë krime të tilla si përpunimi i paligjëshëm, ofrimi apo shpërndarja e informacionit nga një kompiuter apo rrjet, për të abuzuar dhe tërhequr vemëndjen me forma të tilla si ato për përkrahje të grupeve p.sh terroriste, neonaziste, pronografia dhe pedofilia. Këtu do të përfshihen edhe llojet e krimeve të mashtrimeve, duke shkelur sigurinë e rrjeteve si, bixhozi i paligjshëm, skemat piramidale, mashtrimi me karta krediti dhe lloje të tjera të aktiviteteve të paligjëshme. 
Në cybercrime, komponenti “cyber”, zakonisht i referohet për të kualifikuar shkeljet e reja të mundësuara nga teknologjia e informacionit apo ndërveprimi të hapsirës kompiuterike, në shumë aktivitete tradicionale. 
Krimet tradicionale dhe krimet kompiuterike. 
Në dallim nga krimet tradicionale, krimi kompiuterik është një krim global. Këto lloj krimesh, kryhen përmes hapësirave dhe rrjeteve kompiuterike dhe nuk ndalojnë në kufijtë konvencionale shtetërorë. Ato mund të parapregatiten nga kudo dhe kundër një përdoruesi kompiuteri në një vend çfardo të globit. 
Përveç rritjes së shkallës së aktivitetit kriminal në shkeljet me natyrë të krimeve kompiuterike, ka një tendencë  për t’iu shmangur kategorive tradiconale të shkeljeve. Kur një pjesë e kategorive konsiston në përdorimin e teknologjive të informacionit  për të kryer një krim tradicional, krimi kompiuterik mund të manifestojë veten si një varietet i ri i aktivitetit, i cili nuk mund të ndiqet duke iu referuar kategoritve tradicionale të shkeljeve. 
Rasti “Virusi i Dashurisë “ e ka vërtetuar këtë. Ekspertët shumë shpejt zbuluan virusin që vinte nga Filipinet. Duke përdorur informacionin e marrë prej një Shërbimi Shpërndarës - (service provider)  të internetit, hetuesit e Agjensisë Kombëtare të Hetimit në Filipine dhe ata të FBI-së, identifikuan personat e dyshuar për shpërndarjen e virusit. Megjithatë, pati disa probleme lidhur me hetimin, për shkak të mungesës së ligjeve specifike, kështu që krijimi dhe përhapja e një virusi nuk ishte një krim. Në këtë rast, hetuesit nuk kishin kohën dhe mundësitë e duhura për të hetuar, gjetur prova dhe dënuar autorin.  
Papërshtatshmëria e ligjeve aktuale apo mungesa e tyre, për të vepruar mbi format e reja të aktiviteteve antishoqërore, si krimet kompiuterike, si dhe mangësitë e ligjeve ekzistuese penale në këtë drejtim, krijojnë një sfidë permanente për të gjithë ligjëvenësit e botës. 
Nga ana tjetër, shkelësit kanë aftësinë për të shfytëzuar boshllëqet e ligjeve të vendeve të tyre, por edhe të tjera, për të viktimizuar qytetarët, duke mbetur kështu  pa u ndëshkuar. Në këtë kuptim, krimi kompiuterik është një krim global.

----------


## Davius

*Qëllimi i Fenomenit.* 

Duke njohur se sa shumë krime mund të kryhen, mund të jemi në gjendje të dimë se sa duhet të shpenzojmë, në lidhje me sigurinë. Përllogaritjet nga ekspertë të sigurisë së rrjeteve, mbi humbjet e përafërta nga krimet kompiuterike, shkojnë nga 555 milionë $ deri në 13 miliardë $, por aktualisht nuk ka statistika të sakta  mbi humbjet nga kjo forme krimi, pasi asnjë nuk di sa raste mund te jenë të paraportuara. Vetëm atëherë kur viktimat e krimit kompiuterik të jenë të vetëdijëshme për krimet, ato zakonisht raportojnë për humbjet e tyre. Në disa raste viktimat mund të humbin më tepër nga raportimi i krimeve se sa mund të humbasin nga krimet vetë. 
Sidoqoftë, duke iu referuar vëzhgimeve të përgatitura mirë, si në USA, Mbretërinë e Bashkuar, Japoni dhe në Kinë, të dhënat tregojnë një tendencë relativisht të ngjashme, sipas të cilave, krimi kompiuterik vazhdimisht dhe në mënyrë dramatike është në rritje të shpejtë. 
Në të vërtetë, nuk ka statistika të sakta mbi frekuencën e krimit kompiuterik apo përmasave të humbjeve. Vetëm nëse do të ketë statistika të sakta mbi krimin kompiuterik, duke shtuar dhe ndihmën nga ekspertët financiarë dhe ato në fushën e ligjit, mund të flasim për një vlerësim real të riskut. Fatkeqësisht, sondazhet e pakta të kryera në këtë fushë janë bërë nga individë që nuk e njohin mirë fenomenin e krimit kompiuterik. Çdo pjestar i sondazhit ka një definicion të ndryshëm për këtë lloj krimi dhe mund të mos kenë njohuritë e duhura për atë që ndodh aktualisht, si ndodh, apo se cilat janë humbjet reale. Një nga faktorët që vështirëson mbledhjen dhe krahasimin e statistikave të këtyre krimeven ka të bëjë me faktin e natyrës ndërkombëtare të këtyre krimeve, nga vendi kryerës apo në të cilin ka efekte, ku të paktën dy shtete riskojnë të dublojnë raportimin ose mos të raportojnë si duhet. 
Krimi kompiuterike sot është i fokusuar në kompanitë e spiunazhit industrual dhe financimet e të ardhurave. Nuk ekzistojnë as armë dhe as dhunë  dhe autorët e krimeve nuk duken kurrëkund në skenë: në fakt, në të shumtën e kohës ato nuk ndodhen në të njëjtin vend!  Sipas disa përllogaritjeve, dëmtimet financiare të shkatuara nga krimi kompiuterik do të rriten ndërmjet 1000 dhe 10.000 % në të ardhmen. Dëmet në tetë prej vendeve më të industrializuara të botës, gjatë viteve të fundit, ka kapur shifrën deri në 100 miliard $! 
Ndërkohë, nisur nga efektet e krimit kompiuterik, vende të ndryshme apo dhe vetë BE, kanë lëshuar iniciativa ndaj krimit kompiuterik.

----------


## Davius

*Viruset dhe Kodet e dëmshme* 

Kod i dëmshëm është çdo program softwar, i krijuar për të lëvizur nga një kompiuter në një tjetër dhe nga rrjeti në rrjet, me qëllim të modifikimeve të sistemeve kompiuterike, pa lejen e poseduesit apo operatorit. Ai përfshin viruse, kuajt Trojanë, stuhitë, sulmet e përshkruara dhe kodet mashtruese të internetit. Viruset kompiuterikë kanë qënë përqark që prej krijimit të kompiuterave. Termi virus kompiuteri është përcaktuar formalisht nga Fred Cohen në 1984, ndërsa ai ishte duke zhvilluar kërkime akademike mbi sistemet kompiuterike.

Fred Kohen është i njohur për krijimin e viruseve kompiuterike dhe teknikave mbrojtëse ndaj viruseve. Aktualisht një virus kompiuterik është një lloj i veçantë i kodit të dëmshëm, që kundërshton veten dhe vendos kopie ose versione të reja të vetes së tij në programe të tjera, kur ai ekzekutohet me programe të infektuara. Ai zëvendëson një udhëzim në programin e shënjuar, me një udhëzim për transferim të kontrollit ndaj virusit i cili ëshë regjistruar në memorie. Sa herë që programi transferon udhëzimin sipas porosisë, ai detyrimisht transferon kontrollin te programi i virusit, i cili atëherë ekzekuton udhëzimin e zëvendësuar dhe performon punën e tij, duke futur veten në programe të tjera. 

Megjithatë ka, viruse të panjohura që sulmojnë sistemet më të zhvilluara të strukturave operuese kompiuterike. Kjo mbase sepse krijuesit e viruseve kanë hyrje të lirë në Desk Top dhe Lap Top, të mjediseve kompiuterike, dhe për shkak të përhapjes së shpejtë dhe shkëmbimeve rastësore të softwareve për këto mjedise.

Në baza të tilla, një virus shkatërrimtar mund të fshijë dokumente a të shkatërrojë përfundimisht një sistem kompiuterik. Një kal Trojan mund të kopjojë ID ( emrat indentifikues)  e përdoruesëve  dhe fjalëkalimet, të prishë dokumentet, ose të fusë viruse. Një virus mund të shkaktojë që nga bezdisjet e vogla deri në humbje të mëdha në para dhe prodhim, apo jetë njerëzore, nëse ai ndryshon apo shkatërron të dhëna parësore, si shënimet mjekësore në një spital. Në disa raste, ndërsa viruset vetëm përhapen në programet fqinje, stuhi programesh sulmojnë sisteme të tjerë kompiuterash në mënyrë të pavarur. Një shëmbull për mundësinë e një rreziku të tillë është çështja Karremi i Internetit. Një shkencëtar i ri kompiuterash krijoi një virus tmerrësisht kompleks, që përbëhej nga disa programe të veçanta. Virusi u injektua në sistemin kërkues kompiuterik të Departamentit Amerikan të Mbrojtjes. Për shkak të një gabimi në krijim, ai nuk reagoi për çka ishte krijuar, duke bllokuar më shumë se 6.000 kompiutera. Megjithëse nuk shkaktoi ndonjë dëm në dokumentacion, u kushtoi punonjësve kohë të humbur për lokalizimin dhe fshirjen e tij.

----------


## Davius

*Mashtrimet Online.* 

Të gjitha fazat e veprimtarisë së kompiuterit janë të prekshme nga aktiviteti kriminal, ashtu si dhe një shënjestër për mashtrimin, instrument i mashtrimit apo të dyja bashkë. Veprimet hyrëse, përpunimi i të dhënave, veprimet dalëse dhe shkëmbimi i të dhënave, janë përdorur për të kryer veprime të dëmshme. Llojet me të spikatura të mashtrimeve kompiuterike janë :


*Mashtrimi nëpërmjet manipulimit kompiuterik.* 
Asete të paprekëshme, të paraqitura në formate të dhënash, si depozitat e parave, apo orët e punës, janë shënjestrat më të kërkuara për mashtrimet kompiuterike. Bizneset moderne po transferojnë dhënien kesh të parave me depozitat e transaktuara nëpërmjet sistemeve kompiuterike, duke krijuar një terren të përshtatshëm për mashtrimet kompiuterike. Komuniteti i krimit të organizuar ka në shënjestër të tij informacionet mbi kartat e kreditit, ashtu si dhe informacione personale financiare të klientëve. Rritja e këtij lloj informacioni për kartat e kreditit dhe dokumentaconin udhëtues, ka provuar të jetë tepër fitimprurëse. 
Mbi baza të tilla, hyrja në distancë në sistemet e të dhënave, lejon cyberkriminelët të kryejnë lloje të ndryshme mashtrimesh, si :a- manipulimi i të dhënave hyrëse; b- manipulimi i programit; c- manipulimi i të dhënave dalëse. 


*Fallsifikimi kompiuterik i firmës dhe fallsifikimi i desktopit* 
Kur një kriminel ndryshon të dhënat e registruara në një sistem kompiuterik, krimi i kryer mund të jetë fallsifikim. Në këtë rast, sistemi kompiuterik mund të jetë në shënjestër të aktivitetit krininal. Sidoqoftë, kompiuterat mund të përdoren si mjete me të cilat kryhet fallsifikimi. Një gjeneratë në fushën e fallsifimeve u shtua me shpejtësi kur u bënë të përdorëshme fotokopjet e para me ngjyra lazer. Këto fotokopje kanë një rezolucion tepër të madh për kopjimin dhe modifikimin e dokumenteve, duke krijuar një dokument falls pa asnjë ndryshim nga origjinali. Veç kësaj, ato prodhojnë dokumente, cilësia e të cilave është e padallueshme nga ato të vërtetat dhe për to është i domosdoshëm kqyrja nga një ekspert.

----------


## Davius

*Modifikimi i të Dhënave apo Programeve.* 

Kjo kategori e aktiviteteve kriminale përfshin ato lloj hyrjesh të paautorizuara në një sistem kompiuterik, nëpërmjet përdorimit të softwareve prishës. Modifikimi i paautorizuar i të dhënave komiuterike apo funksioneve, me qëllimin për të fshirë funkisionimin normal të sistemit, është një aktivitet i pastër kriminal dhe shpesh lidhet me një sabotim kompiuterik. Ai  mund të shërbejë si mjet për të fituar avantazhe ekonomike mbi një kompetitor të caktuar, për të promovuar aktivitetin e paligjëshëm me motive ideologjike apo terroriste, apo për vjedhjen e të dhënave apo programeve për qëllime të zhvatjes. Në një rat, një supervizor i një operacioni kompiuterik në një bankë të New Jersy, përdori një program për të  rritur balancën e llogarive të disa shokëve të tij. Shokët e tij tërhoqën paratë dhe atëherë ai shkatërroi gjurmën e tërheqjes. Plani i tij ishte të ndalonte vjedhjen para fundit të kohës së auditit, për të shmangur detektimin-zbulimin. Shoku i tij, sidoqoftë, u tregua shumë lakmitar për të ndaluar dhe detyroi atë të procedonte më tej. Kur auditorët gjetën një transaksion mashtrues në balancën e sistemit kompiuterik, ato hetuan për të parë se kush kishte mundësine për të shkaktuar mospërputhjet. Supervizori ishte i vetmi që kishte mundësinë e futjes së faturave.


*Mashtrimet me  shitjet online.* 
Disa prej shitësve kryejnë transaksione duke përdorur metoda të ankandit apo shkëmbimit, për të patur blerës potencialë dhe shitës të cilët mund të arrijnë në një marrëveshje. Sidoqoftë, një prej tipeve kryesore të mashtrimit kompiuterik është pikërisht mashtrimi në shitjet onlinë. Shitësit mund të përshkruajnë produkte në një mënyrë false apo çorientuese, ose mund të marrin porosi apo para, por se nuk dërgojnë të mira. 

Një prej tipeve më të përhapura është mashtrimi në investime. Qindra e-mail-e për investime, përhapen përmes internetit në vitet paraardhëse. Shumë oferta investimi,  me sa duket tregojnë për informacione të paanëshme mbi çmime të lira për tiparet e kompanive apo në rekomandimin “zgjedhjet më të mira të muajit”. Ndërsa e-mail-et e legjitimuara mund të ndihmojnë investitorët për të mbledhur informacionin e duhur, disa e-mail-e janë mjete për të mashtruar. Në fakt, disa kompani paguajnë persona që dërgojnë e-maile online në para apo letra të çmuara, për të rekomaduar apo këmbëngulur në produketet e tyre. Nese një gjë e tillë është kundër ligjit,  autoriteti i sigurisë kërkon e-mail-et, për të treguar kush i ka paguar ato, shumën, dhe tipin e pagesës. Sidoqoftë, shumë mashtrues dështojnë në përpjektjet e tyre. Në të vërtetë ato të gjithë gënjejnë për pagesat që kanë marrë, pavarësinë e tyre, për të ashtuquajturat kërkime, dhe regjistrimet e tyre të gjurmëve.

----------


## Davius

*Fallsifikimi i korrespondencës elektronike.* 

Korrespondenca e rremë apo e fallsifikuar, kanë të bëjnë me fallsifikimin dhe imitimin e korrespondencës me mesazhe, por paraqitja artistike nuk tregon terësisht natyrën tinzare të krimit. Hapësira e dukshme dhe  anonimati i hapësirës elektronike, ka nevojë për kalimin përmes internetit duke qënë kështu subjekt i kontrolleve të autenticitetit dhe vlefshmërisë. Rruga më e përdorshme për tiu lutur këtyre kontrolleve, është përmes përdorimit të palëve të besuara të treta. të pavarura. të quajtura autoritete të certifikuara (AC)., të cilat kërkojnë firma dixhitale dhe çertifikata elektronike të vërtetësisë për komunikimet e enkriptuara. AC tregon autenticitetin e identitetit për përdoruesit. duke shkëmbyer informacion të njohur vetëm nga palët në komunikim. AC përdor logim mesazhesh për një audit të vonshëm dhe ato përdorin software kërkues për të ndjekur burimin e mesazhit. Veç kësaj, ato ndërmarrin hetime për lidhjet kriminale dhe civile në rastin e keqfunksionimit.  Një rast i njohur për korrespondencën fallso ndodhi në Kaliforni, në 1996. E dashura, e pushuar, e një pronari të një firme të madhe të softwareve, fitoi një padi të padrejtë kundër kompanisë, duke marrë si dëmshpërblim, 100.000$. Deri në momentin e pushimit, vajza punonte si një asistente ekzekutive e një zevendëspresidenti në kompani. Veç gjërave të tjera, ajo ishte përgjegjëse për ndryshimin e fjalëkalimeve të supervizorëve, duke e njohur atë me kodet e reja, dhe duke menaxhuar llogarinë e tij të postës elektronike.  

Një moment i rendësishëm në mbarimin e gjykimit, ishte  kopjimi i një mesazhi të supervizorit të saj, zëvendëspresidentit, gjoja dërguar pronarit, i cili thoshte, e kam pushuar Adelinën, sipas porosisë suaj. Pronari refuzoi të pranonte se kishte pushuar vajzën, sepse ajo kishte refuzuar të kishte një lidhje me të, duke e konsideruar mesazhin si të rremë. Në 1997 kompania vuri në dyshim përmbajtjen e mesazhit. Prokuroria, më pas, tregoi se ishte krijuar një dokument fals dhe kështu e rihapi çështjen në gjykatë. Kompania gjeti një regjistrim të kompiuterit, i cili tregonte mbi korrespondencën ndërmjet zevendëspresidentit dhe punonjësve të tjerë në ditën në të cilën ishe dërguar mesazhi. Zv.presidenti provoi se në atë kohë ai ishte duke ngarë makinën dhe duke folur me celular në kohën e dërgimit të mesazhit. Gruaja u fajësua dhe u dënua me një vit burg, duke u gjobitur me 100.000. $.

----------


## Davius

* CYBERSTALKING  NGACMIMI DHE BISEDAT E NDYRA NË RRJET.* 

Termi i ri cyberstalking, ka hyrë në Fjalorin Anglisht duke treguar një fjalë therëse paranoiake, për aktivitetin e dëmshëm dhe instruktues në internet. Disa autorë e kanë definuar termin duke e quajtur atë si sjellje obsesionale, si një i parregullt, apo në një kuptim më të gjerë një sjellje kërcënuese, e pështirë e drejtuar ndaj një individi. 

Kjo lloj shkelje, që njihet gjithashtu si komunikimi online apo viktimizimi online, ka karakteristika të rendësishme nga ai që kryhet offline. Të ngjashmet janë, e para, rastet në pjesën më të madhe të tyre përfshijnë bisedat me miqësi të jashtme, ndonëse komunikimi i panjohur ndodh në botën e vërtetë dhe në hapësirën kompiuterike; e dyta, pjesa më e madhe e viktimave janë gra dhe shumë prej ngacmuesëve janë meshkuj. Dhe e treta, ngacmuesit besohet të jenë të motivuar nga një dëshirë për të kontrolluar viktimën. 

Në diferencat e shumta përfshihen, e para ngacmimi offline kërkon që ngacmuesi dhe viktima të jenë të lokalizuar në të njëjtin vend, mund të jenë në të njëjtin qytet apo përreth, e dyta, teknologjitë e bëjnë më të lehtë për një ngacmues të nxisë palë të treta për të ngacmuar ose kërcënuar një viktimë; dhe e treta, teknologjitë ulin pengesat për të kryer një ngacmim dhe kërcënim dhe nuk është e nevojshme për një cyberstalker të përballet me viktimën.

Ngacmimi kompiuterik, urrejtja dhe komunikimi rracor që kryhet përmes rrjeteve kompiuterike,  mund të mos jetë një aktivitet kriminal, në varësi të juridiksionit dhe ligjeve që i parashikojnë ato. 



*TERRORIZMI KOMPIUTERIK*

Terrorizmi kompiuterik është një ndërthurje e terrorizmit dhe hapësirës kompiuterike. Ai është përkufizuar si një sulm i paramenduar, politik, i motivuar kundër informacionit, sistemeve a programeve kompiuterike, dhe të dhënave të cilat pasojnë në dhunë, kundër shënjestrave  nga grupeve ndërkombëtare apo agjentë klandestinë. Sulmet që shkaktojnë vdekje, dëmtime trupore, shpërthime, rënie avionësh, kontaminim uji apo humbje të ndryshme ekonomike, mund të jenë shembuj. Sulme të rrezikshme mund të kryhen ndaj infrastrukturës dhe të jenë krime kompiuterike, në varësi të impaktit të tyre. 
Hapësira kompiuterike është nën presion. Spiunët kompiuterikë, hajdutët, sabotatorët, të cilët me një energji të paparë kërkojnë të futen në sisteme kompiuterike, të dhënat personale dhe ato sekrete, vandalizojnë faqet e internetit, shërbimet e shpërndarjes, sabotojnë të dhënat dhe sistemet, lëshojnë viruese kompiuterike, kryejnë transaksione mashtruese, dhe ngacmojnë individë apo kompani. Këto sulme janë lehtësuar me rritjen dhe përdorimin e mjeteve elektronike të fuqishme, të cilat janë lehtësisht të shtenëshme në dorë përmes shërbimeve të ndryshme të web siteve apo internetit. 

Shumë prej sulmeve janë serioze dhe me dëme. Në 1998, protestus Spanjollë bormbaduan Institutin për Komunikimin Botëror, IGC, me qindra  e-mail false. Ato ishin të lidhur dhe ishin të padeshifrueshëm për ISP-të e përdoruesëve, dhe përdornin linja që kishin lidhje me njerëz që nuk mund të gjenin e  mailet e tyre. Po këtë vit, një 12 vjeçar piratoi në mënyrë të sukseshme në kontrollin e digave të njohura Rossvelt Dam, mbi Lumin Salt në Arizona. Ai mund të lëshonte portat e digës, të cilat mund të kishin përmbytur pa frikë banorët përreth, duke kërcënuar rreth 1 milion njerëz. Dhe në vitin 2002, faqe të njohura interneti në Indi, u dëmtuan. Mesazhe të lidhura me sigurinë e Kashmirit ishin ngjitur në home paget e këtyre faqeve. Klubi i Piratëve të Pakistanit, të drejtuar nga  Doktori Nuklear, besohet se ishte pas këtij sulmi.

----------


## Davius

*VJEDHJA KOMPIUTERIKE*

Ka disa lloje të ndryshme të vjedhjeve kompiuterike, apo rrugëve të përdorimit të TKI-ve për të vjedhur informacion, para, apo të tjera gjëra të çmuara.
Shkeljet janë :

Përvetësimi, i cili përfshin shpërdorimin e parave apo pasurive për përdorim vetjak të shkelësit, të cilit i janë besuar këto nga dikush tjetër. 
Prishja e fshehtë e mbajtësave të të dhënave, një formë e interceptimit të paautorizuar, në të cilën personat e futur manipulojnë përmbajtjen e fshehtë të mbajtësit të të dhënave të një kompiuteri, duke rivendosur rrjetin e transmetimit në serverat e tyre. 

Përvetësimi i paligjëshëm, i cili dallon nga përvetësimi në të cilin kriminelët nuk janë të interesuar për gjërat e cmuara, por sigurojnë hyrje nga jashtë kompanive dhe transferojnë fonde apo modifikojnë dokumenta. 
Plagjatura, në të cilën është vjedhja e shkrimeve origjinale të dikujt tjetër, me qëllim konsiderimin e saj si të fituar në mënyrë të ligjshme. 
Pirateria, kopjimi i paautorizuar i të drejtave të prodhimit të sofwareve, muzikës, filmave, artit, librave dhe të tjerave si këto, pasuar me humbje të të ardhurave nga pronësia e ligjëshme dhe autorësia. 

Vjedhja e identitetit, në të cilën hapsira kompiuterike përdoret për të marrë informacione personale të viktimave, si numrin social, të patentës etj., duke i modifikuar, shtuar apo ndryshuar të dhënat e identitetit të personit, për kryerje veprimesh kriminale apo të marrë të drejta pasurore, ose para apo të përdorë karta krediti apo llogari bankare që i përkasin viktimës. Për shembull, një numër telefoni i regjistruar në një libër adresash,  mund t`i përkasë një shitësi të njohur droge dhe bëhet mbajtës i evidencave kriminale.

----------


## Davius

*SPIUNAZHI KOMPIUTERIK.* 

Spiunazhi kompiuterik ka të bëjë me zbulimin e informacionit, apo evidencave. Një spiun industrial mund të kërkojë të zbulojë informacione sekrete mbi një laptop të një manaxheri projektesh të Mikrosoftit, i cili në mënyrë specifike ka të bëjë me të ardhmen e kompanisë duke neutralizuar sistemet operuese. Në varësi të informacionit, ai mund të përpunohet në evidenca të caktuara. Veç informacionit dhe evidencave, ka dy koncepte të rendësishme në spiunazhin kompiuterik : Aktiviteti është tipikisht i panjohur dhe i paautorizuar. Në shumë prej rasteve, viktima nuk shkon të japë lejë të saktë apo të nenkuptuar për të lejuar dikë të fusë hundët në kompiuterin e tij. Përjashtime mund të jenë rastet e vendeve të punës, në të cilat të punësuarit monitorohen. 



*Konkluzion.*

Cybercrime  krimi kompiuterik, është një e keqe e vazhdueshme ndërkombëtare që kapërcen kufijtë  kombëtarë, në një mënyrë që e bën këtë formë të krimit të organizuar një shqetësim global. Cybercrime mund të shfaqet në forma të ndryshme, përfshi mashtrimin online, vjedhjen dhe terrorizmin kompjuterik. Tashmë një nga arsyet kryesore që lehtësojnë kryerjen e këtij krimi të tillë është globalizimi i teknologjisë dhe përparimet revolucionare të Teknologjisë së Komunikimit dhe Informacionit dhe (TKI), duke ndikuar kështu mbi aktivitetin kriminal. Mjetet dhe paisjet elektronike dhe kompiuterike po përdoren gjithnjë e më shumë për kryerjen e krimeve. 
Përhapja e shpejtë dhe në rritje e përdorimit të teknologjisë. si ndihmë në kryerjen e aktivitetit kriminal dhe krimit kompjuterik. meritojnë më tepër vëmendje duke i dhënë prioritet miratimit dhe marrjes së masave të përshtatshme ligjore dhe implementimit të mjeteve efektive teknologjike dhe shtërnguese, që reduktojnë aktivitetin kriminal kompiuterik.

Tendencat aktuale tregojnë se në të ardhmen, krimi kompiuterik do të zërë vend si objekt kryesor në zbatimin e politikave globale për luftimin dhe parandalimin e kësaj forme të organizuar krimi, përmes shkëmbimit të informacionit,  rritjes së shkallës së intelektit human, koordinimit të përpjekjeve ligjore në nivele kombëtare, rajonale dhe ndërkombëtare, si dhe krijimit të një rrjeti botëror në nivel të lartë të bashkëpunimit mes agjensive dhe institucioneve të zbatimit të ligjit.

----------

